# Montessori schools



## miffy2012 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good Montessori school within commuting distance to Amsterdam that has spaces available? There are two in Bussum I am considering but one of them has no places. I'd also like to move somewhere with a bigger expat community, but the school is more important. 

My children currently go to the local Dutch school and the eldest is fluent in Dutch now (youngest just started). 


Thanks


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

miffy2012 said:


> Hi,
> I'd also like to move somewhere with a bigger expat community, but the school is more important.


Eindhoven ?

And look at this thread:
britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=816644


----------



## miffy2012 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gioppino said:


> Eindhoven ?
> 
> Thanks Gioppino. I'm looking for somewhere within 30 minutes travelling time to Amsterdam though.


----------

